# Browsing vs Activity Streams - VOTE



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Activity Stream vs Browsing*​
*Do you primarily use the Activity Streams to view NEW content on UKM or do you just browse through the forums?*

Activity Streams738.89%Browse1161.11%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd like to know what proportion of people use the Activity Streams vs just scrolling and Browsing through topics on UKM.
I'm considering a couple of changes to improve some parts of the site and your vote here will help shape those decisions.

Thanks!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> I'd like to know what proportion of people use the Activity Streams vs just scrolling and Browsing through topics on UKM.
> I'm considering a couple of changes to improve some parts of the site and your vote here will help shape those decisions.
> 
> Thanks!


 I use both.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I almost exclusively use the unread content activity stream.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm more of a browser myself TBH.


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

I use the activity stream a lot, but it annoys me that it brings up the same thread multiple times for each new post in it. I only want to see the threads in order of most recent activity, not every individual post if that makes sense. Every other forum I use has this method and it's vastly superior to the current UKM setup in my opinion.

I'd also like to see the option of clicking the header of a category and bringing up all the relevant sub-forum threads together, the same as PistonHeads if anyone is familiar with there?

*Edit, have just noticed the unread activity tab, that seems more what I'm after compared to the all activity stream so maybe it's not so bad after all. Cheers to Ultrasonic for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Browse till now. I have clicked the activity one for the first time and i am finding it good 

But i still miss the older version of UKM where latest threads were on the front page instead of going here and there.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Browse


----------

